# Whole Baked Salmon



## tassierose (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I have a 2.5kg whole salmon, and want to cook it in either the webber or in my oven.  Anyone got any hints re temperature and time?


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 25, 2005)

tassierose said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 2.5kg whole salmon, and want to cook it in either the webber or in my oven. Anyone got any hints re temperature and time?


 
I cook whole salmon in the dishwasher, REALLY, got the recipe about 15 years ago from a newspaper.  Take the whole salmon, open it and place thinly sliced lemon, celery, onions, carrots inside, sprinkle with fresh dill (or dried) s/p to taste, garlic to taste, pour over 1 cup of dry white wine.  Close it up and do same outisde.  Double wrap in heavy duty foil making sure it is tightly sealed so water does not get in or juices spill out, and place on top rack of dishwasher (spread tongs so as not to puncture the foil).  NOTE:  Run the rince cycle with the washer empty to clean out residue soap, etc.  One complete cycle should be enough to cook an average whole salmon.  Check after one cycle for doneness.  IF not done, run thru rinse cycle.  Spine lifts out easily, use juices to serve with the salmon, or save in fridge, it becomes a nice aspic when chilled.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 26, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I cook whole salmon in the dishwasher, REALLY, got the recipe about 15 years ago from a newspaper. Take the whole salmon, open it and place thinly sliced lemon, celery, onions, carrots inside, sprinkle with fresh dill (or dried) s/p to taste, garlic to taste, pour over 1 cup of dry white wine. Close it up and do same outisde. Double wrap in heavy duty foil making sure it is tightly sealed so water does not get in or juices spill out, and place on top rack of dishwasher (spread tongs so as not to puncture the foil). NOTE: Run the rince cycle with the washer empty to clean out residue soap, etc. One complete cycle should be enough to cook an average whole salmon. Check after one cycle for doneness. IF not done, run thru rinse cycle. Spine lifts out easily, use juices to serve with the salmon, or save in fridge, it becomes a nice aspic when chilled.


 er wow wow and wow lol


----------



## Lizald (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Tassierose

Well - I normally cook salmon by wrapping it in oiled foil (a la dishwasher method  ) put it in a pan, cover it with cold water and bring it to the boil on the stove top. Cover the pan and leave to cool - this works no matter what size the piece of fish - the time taken to bring the fish and water to the boil is longer the bigger the piece, so that's what cooks it perfectly every time.

If it's a whole salmon, then you will need a fish kettle, but it's possible to cut it into manageable pieces and then reassemble it when you serve - if you garnish it with things, you won't see the joins!

If you want to bake, then use oiled foil again - add some white wine, lemon, pepper and maybe dill and make a parcel -  bake in a moderate oven, Gas Mark 5, 375F, 190c for 15 minutes to the lb (450g) that will take your whole salmon take about 1 hour 20 or 25 minutes to bake.

The weber - well, I have had mine for over 20 years and the booklet has vanished, but I seem to think if you cover it, then things take a little less time - perhaps somebody else can answer that one.

Hope that helps

Regards

Liz 

www.find-a-seafood-recipe.com


----------



## sarah (Apr 7, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I cook whole salmon in the dishwasher, REALLY, got the recipe about 15 years ago from a newspaper. Take the whole salmon, open it and place thinly sliced lemon, celery, onions, carrots inside, sprinkle with fresh dill (or dried) s/p to taste, garlic to taste, pour over 1 cup of dry white wine. Close it up and do same outisde. Double wrap in heavy duty foil making sure it is tightly sealed so water does not get in or juices spill out, and place on top rack of dishwasher (spread tongs so as not to puncture the foil). NOTE: Run the rince cycle with the washer empty to clean out residue soap, etc. One complete cycle should be enough to cook an average whole salmon. Check after one cycle for doneness. IF not done, run thru rinse cycle. Spine lifts out easily, use juices to serve with the salmon, or save in fridge, it becomes a nice aspic when chilled.


 
  how did you think of ittttt?


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 7, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> how did you think of ittttt?


 
I found it in the newspaper 10-12 years ago sent in to the cooking section by a fisherman whose wife used this method.  The origin of the recipe is unclear.  I have tried it several times and it is the best way to cook a whole salmon, IMO.


----------

